

DIY Coin Checkout – template for product launch - cktsai
https://github.com/airbrite/diy-checkout#

======
patja
Branding/naming confusion with
[http://celeryproject.org](http://celeryproject.org) threw me for a loop.

2% of revenue on top of existing payment processing fees seems steep. I guess
convenience has a price and this will be great for shops that want to get
going quickly and are not price-sensitive.

Seems like you are self-selecting for small payment amounts. If I had a $100
item I'm not sure why you should get $2 as opposed to 20 cents on a $10
transaction. I believe Shopify used to use this pricing model but changed as
they were losing out on potential customers with higher priced products.

~~~
ericpan
Sorry about the naming confusion :)

2% is something we re-evaluate often here at Celery in the continued effort to
price fairly. The Celery fees are only charged when the orders are charged so
for delayed pre-orders a merchant could be set up in 90 seconds and use our
software to capture tons of demand, interact with customers, manage orders,
receive guidance and support from our team - all without paying a cent up
front.

You're absolutely right in that the 2% makes a lot of sense for the
convenience and for the stage a lot of hardware startups begin. We do also
offer tiered breaks on the fee at different sales volumes right now and are
overall still trying some things on pricing. Really appreciate the feedback.

------
Animats
An entire API for "pre-orders". Is there a feature to easily notify the
Federal Trade Commission of a violation of the Mail Order Rule when the
product doesn't show up on schedule?

The FTC finally dropped the hammer on Butterfly Labs for not delivering on
"pre-orders":

[http://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2014/09/ftcs-r...](http://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-
releases/2014/09/ftcs-request-court-halts-bogus-bitcoin-mining-operation)

~~~
cktsai
That's a great point. Pre-order merchants regularly run over their initial
production timelines. A pre-order platform like Celery
[https://www.trycelery.com/](https://www.trycelery.com/) solves this problem
by allowing the merchant to accept a credit card without charging it until the
product is ready to ship

~~~
Animats
The FTC rules are clear, and pro-consumer. The software being shown isn't.
Notice the example image in the article, with "Your card will be charged
immediately" in small type in light grey on a dark grey background. That
probably violates the FTC's "clear and conspicuous" rule on shipment
representations.

Here's the FTC's Mail Order Rule:

[http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus02-business-
guide-m...](http://www.business.ftc.gov/documents/bus02-business-guide-mail-
and-telephone-order-merchandise-rule)

This spells out what has to happen when a seller can't deliver on time. There
are time limits. Extensions on delivery times require the buyer's explicit
consent. If the buyer doesn't do that, a full refund is required. Without the
buyer asking for it.

Responsibility to comply with the rule falls on the "seller", the "person
soliciting the order". If another party actually ships the product, and they
screw up, that's the seller's problem, not the buyer's. So you don't want to
set up a platform where you take orders for a third party and give them the
money up front. If the stuff isn't delivered, you, the platform operator as
seller, have to pay out refunds.

------
badave
It seems like from this it would only take a few minutes to put this on an
existing site. What sets you apart from the other instant and "easy to set up"
checkouts I could use? Is there a lot of customizability that one can easily
add to the checkout, like size and quantity and color?

I'd also like to style some of the checkout to be more branded - is it
possible to change the colors or logos?

Good job on clean styling of the checkout. Also, will there be support for
Amazon Payments in the future?

~~~
ericpan
>What sets you apart from the other instant and "easy to set up" checkouts?

In fact, the default product at Celery is exactly one of these "easy to set
up" copy-pasted checkouts with just pasting in 2 lines of code to get a
checkout. This DIY checkout offers something that none of the copy-paste
checkouts, including our own, offers: Total customization over every aspect of
the checkout interface and flow.

Not only could you change all the style and position of the elements, you can
even insert steps afterwards, like your own survey, for example. You could
even change the language to Klingon if you like. We're excited to see what
people can come up with.

Branding is totally open to your own styles. Colors, logos, assets,
transitions and animations - you name it.

Amazon Payments is a feature that we'll be keeping a keen eye on and
prioritize it based on demand and product fit.

Thanks for the questions!

------
cktsai
Founder of Celery here. We launched Plastc's pre-order campaign with this
template: plastc.com

------
beambot
> Collect shipping addresses later.

For pre-orders, how many backers do you lose by not obtaining actual shipping
details upfront? Do you pre-bill them sans shipping address and then hope that
they input it later?

~~~
ericpan
Hi there! That's a really good question. The short answer is: It depends on
your desired business logic, your product, and your customers.

>Do you pre-bill them sans shipping address and then hope that they input it
later?

In this DIY checkout example, your customers are charged at the time of
checkout. Then you could follow up with them en masse to fill in their
shipping address before you're ready to ship. This is a self-service feature
[https://dashboard.trycelery.com/status](https://dashboard.trycelery.com/status)
and the credential parameters can be pre-formed so convenient links can be
dynamically created for each customer to take them right to the correct spot.

Once a customer has paid for something, the conversion of them coming back to
fill in shipping address to receive it is very high.

>how many backers do you lose by not obtaining actual shipping details
upfront?

Bravo. Not many people think of the flow so holistically, even though they
should. On one hand, reducing inputs and simplifying checkout can give
conversion rates a lift. On the other hand, unfamiliar UX can trip some
customers up too. Also it can end up driving more support questions for
sellers. eg, "When do I give you my shipping address? How do I input it?"

Overall, we're convinced so far that the shorter checkout is a net gain for
conversion.

~~~
slinlee
That's a good insight that the shorter checkout has worked better for your
customers (and your customers' customers) so far.

------
leepnet
Who have you worked with other that Plastc?

~~~
ericpan
We've had the chance to work with so many awesome teams like Pebble, Timex,
Boosted Boards, and a great group of the biggest projects from Kickstarter.
It's hard to list them all but here's a sampling:
[https://www.trycelery.com/customers](https://www.trycelery.com/customers)

As for custom and DIY checkouts, August.com is one of our coolest examples of
a checkout built on our Celery API and there are some exciting ones in the
works right now. Stay tuned!

------
pimlottc
What does this have to do with Coin?

~~~
cktsai
The template was inspired by the minamalist checkout flow that Coin used for
their pre-order launch

------
ejunprung
Does this work with Wordpress?

~~~
cktsai
Yes, absolutely. You can email diy-checkout@trycelery.com if you need any help
getting it setup

